# General Work Permit rejected - DoL Certificate



## mimey (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi everybody,

I've been working since March on my application for a General Work Permit (I went through a visa facilitating office located in Cape Town). I've learned on Monday that my application has been turned down. The decision was based in terms of Immigration Régulations 18 (3)(a)(i) which is relative to the DoL certificate...

I've to say that I don't understand. Since I went through an immigration office, I assumed that my application would be complete but now I'm wondering if the DoL certificate was really in my application. When I first went to the consulate, the lady asked for it and we went quickly through my file but didn't see it anywhere.

My employer did everything they've been asked, the advert in the newspaper, the interviews... and definitely proved that they couldn't find anybody in SA for the job.

Here are my questions :
- How are you supposed to get this certificate ? Should the employer apply for it ? Or the visa facilitating office is supposed to apply for it ?
- What is exactly written in the certificate ? Is it only confirming that the employer did everything they could to find someone in SA ? Or is it also supporting (or not) your application ?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

